# Sunday Old Watch Day



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At work at the moment







but last night









When I get up this afternoon its got to be this English made Stirling.









It may be cheap, have a Pin Lever, have no jewels but I







it


















Can`t resist showing the movement off again ( on the right) _very _loud ticker


















BTW only looses @ 2 mins a day not bad IMO









Anyone got any idea how old it is?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

10 minutes into Sunday so I'm now wearing:

*Fortaine*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's nice, very nice Rich.









Still wearing this after 10 days.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Both very nice watches guys









Stan I _want that watch_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Both very nice watches guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Mac.









It is not a high quality watch, maybe not even medium quality.









The movement and case are budget quality in honesty.

But, this is a handsome watch of a sensible size(35mm) for those with a girl sized wrist.

I did say a couple of days ago that this watch reminded me of a 9ct gold cased Roamer I had seen some time back, it was selling for Â£160.









This dial is from the early 1970's I am almost certain now. Take a look at this, the case isn't the same but the dial is very similar.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That Excalibar is very nice but for some reason I prefer the Castell









and as for the quality well I do own a Newmark and a Stirling no way even medium quality but still wonderful IMO









I gather Roy will be getting some more Castell`s in some time, I`m just going to have to be patient and wait


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

I hope you get one very soon.









If I get pissed off with mine, it's yours if you can't get a NOS one from Roy.

Honest.









It will have had a bit of wear though, and will no longer be NOS. Soz.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Stan your a gent










BTW have you noticed I`ve started my own "Club"?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I mean it Mac, and you are most welcome.









Your version of the original BAC is so much more polite than the original concept that some silly bugger's named Garry, Stan, PG and Mike came up with. To name just a few.









There was no forum for the uninitiated to belong to, it seems. But Roy took the unwashed under his wing whilst regarding the feelings of our "Better's"





















Don't mention any kind of hand luggage.









It may salve the anger of those who derided the BAC and it's member's as being "common, impudent, worthless".









But, I suspect the member's of the BAC were never too interested in such opinions?

I certainly wasn't, or am.









I do like your style, it's much like my own.









And, so are your watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thank you Stan









As I`m sure your no doubt aware its not any sort of dig at the BAC just a bit of fun. 









BTW all are welcome to join not just the great unwashed confused masses of recent watch converts







BAC members are also welcome and there will _Not_ be any weird initiation ceremonies














or secret handshakes
















Mind you I`m sure It`ll end up with a membership of one.......







.....but I don`t care
















You know there are those who say working nights can have a very strange effect on one
















Anyway I must go and do my rounds now Good night all


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Cyma CymaFlex for me....unusually large watch (38mm) for a vintage watch...










Cheers

Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

An oldish "cheapie" for me as well









BTW. I like that Castell as well, Stan


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im really trying to like this watch







I love the design but it just feels too small on my wrists....That will teach me to wear big poljots and Seikos and Citizens


















Ill join the polite club Mac


















Mind you, wasnt it Groucho Marx who said he would never join a club that would accept him as a member?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ...and there will _Not_ be any weird initiation ceremonies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well forget it then


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome, Jason your the newest ( OK only other member so far) of the "No Really, I Haven`t A Clue Club".

It may not have a snazzy name but it does exactly what it says on the label
















I suspect your right regarding Groucho Marx I couldn`t remember who said it so did a google and on a famous quotes site it was credited to Woody Allen









BTW your right the Rotary is _far_ too small for your wrist you should pass it on to someone who doesn`t mind
















Great Cyma and services guys Paul & Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > ...and there will _Not_ be any weird initiation ceremoniesÂ
> ...


OK Rich if You _REALLY_ want an initiation ceromony









This is _just_ for you







......

Stand in your back garden, get your significant _`Other`_ to throw wet sponges at you whilest you sing the Pink Fairies song "I Wish I was A Girl" at the top of your voice
















Make sure to get someone to take a video, I`m sure we`d all like to see it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My old watches all look very similar







so here's a different view.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

[Very Off Topic - but still with a "vintage" theme]

Blast!

We've tried, but Brian the Snail just isn't equipped to throw the wet sponges:










And whilst I do have a most excellent and original _Pink Fairies_ album it doesn't feature the required track unfortunately


































[back on Topic]

Ahem! where were we? Ahh yes, Vintage Watches Sunday - did anyone spot this one up for sale elsewhere recently? A little pricey but the Smiths plastic stand really did it for me and I had to buy it - my first pocket watch. Lovely condition and currently keeping time to within 15-20 seconds a day







As per the Fortaine above, I'm getting a taste for two-tone dials at the moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool Smiths Rich







there is something about two-tone dials, it would be nice to have a nice new Limited Edition _English made model_









Sorry Brian couldn`t help














However your still welcome to join
















Nice Airman Jot


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheers Mac, how could I possibly refuse! I'm in









BTW, I've loaded up the boot of my car with those "seed pods" you sent me and will distributing them around the rest of the neighbourhood this evening







By tomorrow morning everybody else will have joined us too
















Back to vintage watches!

I quite like the idea of building a small collection of G.S.T.P. pocket watches. They seem to be quite plentiful despite their age (I guess there were millions of them) and are still relatively inexpensive at the moment it seems. Good looking watches and the 15 jewel movements ought to be pretty robust and easy to service/maintain I guess.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Cheers Mac, how could I possibly refuse! I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cue one of Mrcrowleys evil laughs........























Agree regarding G.S.T.P.`s


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> BTW, I've loaded up the boot of my car with those "seed pods" you sent me and will distributing them around the rest of the neighbourhood this evening By tomorrow morning everybody else will have joined us too


It was only a film lads....You wont really get rejuvinated and not get older and go off with aliens


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Decided to change for this evening so now wearing this Rotary, 32mm and 7mm deep, love the dial
















What this watch needs is another Rotary to keep it company









BTW Jason you spoilsport I was hoping the Andromeda`s Avatar was going to come and take me away


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> [Very Off Topic - but still with a "vintage" theme]
> 
> Blast!
> 
> ...


Pink fairies........just been reading about them.

Beer = short memory. However there was an ex Motorhead member with them for a while..................


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Larry Wallis......******


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You know how sometimes you get a tune stuck in you head and you go round for days singing it









During my hippy days in the 70`s I once caught myself singing "I wish I was a girl" on a bus

















BTW anyone else want to join a nice new "Polite" club?







see signature below, we have 3 members so far


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You know how sometimes you get a tune stuck in you head and you go round for days singing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Polite club. What's that about then?

In most cases I wouldn't suit it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > You know how sometimes you get a tune stuck in you head and you go round for days singing it
> ...


Are you doing a Groucho Marks then Paul









Actually it was Stan who used the term "Polite" originally I just admitted to really not having a clue


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I know not much of Groucho.

Just wondering what criteria was to join.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> I know not much of Groucho.
> 
> Just wondering what criteria was to join.
> 
> ...


Its like the BAC but indefinabley different









You admitting your lack of knowledge on Groucho makes you eligable, as it says in the name.......

The "_No Really, I Haven`t A Clue, Cub"_


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I did use the term "polite". Perhaps, I also meant politicaly correct, you know, the term the school yard bullies like to beat up when the term does'nt suit them?
















These days I'm just happy to be a member of RLT watch forum, it's a good place and all the "club" I need for the time being.









We don't put up with school yard bullies either.









Or people that want to flog rubbish to our members.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

As far as I recall, the only "famous" member of _Pink Fairies_ was the dummer who went by the name of Twink. He did an album or two under his own name I think. The only track I like off the album I have is called "Do It".

Play loud or don't bother


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I was wearing this yesterday










167-021

Cal 712


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

Very nice Chris.

Have to go a long way to beat a vintage Connie.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> .....................there is something about two-tone dials


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice







but I imagine very small


----------

